# Fungus?



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Help! My pictus cats have little white dots all over them!!! Is this a fungus? Is there something I can do? Is it too late? Please help!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you get pics?It could be ich,but its hard to tell without pics.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got that too. Been dosing an anti-fungal for 2 days. So far all 6 tetras are alive, though it looks like their fins are starting to waste away and their gills are irritated. I'll let you know more tomorrow.


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Can you get pics?It could be ich,but its hard to tell without pics.


I can't get them to sit still long enough for helpful pics (which has to be a good thing), but after doing a bit of research, I'm pretty sure it's ich...

Now, how do I get rid of it?! I'm a car-less college student in Potsdam, NY (so the closest pet store is more than an hour away [if I had a car] and the local Walmart, unfortunately, doesn't have fish supplies). Will I have time to order a medication online and wait for it to arrive?

Please help me save me fish!!!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The old treatment was to add rock salt at one teaspoon per gallon but because you have cats and snails I wouldn't recomend it (it could be poisonous to them). I would raise the temp (82+) and see what happens. Raising the temp increases makes the Ich bug mature faster. Ich is often brought on by stress (temp, ph, hardness quick change). Ich is also sometimes brought in on a fish from the outside. If all of your other fish are healthy they shouldn't get it. Snails never get it but can be killed by some treatments. Ich is always around for fish, like the cold for humans.


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> The old treatment was to add rock salt at one teaspoon per gallon but because you have cats and snails I wouldn't recomend it (it could be poisonous to them). I would raise the temp (82+) and see what happens. Raising the temp increases makes the Ich bug mature faster. Ich is often brought on by stress (temp, ph, hardness quick change). Ich is also sometimes brought in on a fish from the outside. If all of your other fish are healthy they shouldn't get it. Snails never get it but can be killed by some treatments. Ich is always around for fish, like the cold for humans.


Yeah, salt sounds like a bad idea... Raising the temperature seems easy enough though! Unfortunately both of the heaters I have are internally set to 78... How would I raise the temperature?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is ich, it'll look like your fish have been sprinkled with sand or have little air bubbles attched to them. 82 degrees will do nothing but ensure the cycle occurs about every 4 days, which is good. You need to increase to about 90 degrees gradually. At 85 they will stop producing and 90 usually kills it. If you wanted to medicate, I'd recommend Quick Cure. It's worked the best for me. Just remember if you have any scaless fish, you should dose half the recommended dose, but twice as long.

You should continue to treat at a minimum 3 days beyond the last visible sign.


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If it is ich, it'll look like your fish have been sprinkled with sand or have little air bubbles attched to them. 82 degrees will do nothing but ensure the cycle occurs about every 4 days, which is good. You need to increase to about 90 degrees gradually. At 85 they will stop producing and 90 usually kills it. If you wanted to medicate, I'd recommend Quick Cure. It's worked the best for me. Just remember if you have any scaless fish, you should dose half the recommended dose, but twice as long.
> 
> You should continue to treat at a minimum 3 days beyond the last visible sign.


Well, I lost one pictus before I got to Walmart, which (thank God!) had a product called Ick Away. I've treated the tank with one half dose and now I'm just crossing my fingers...


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Uhhhh please tell me you didnt buy your fish from Walmart..


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Gashog said:


> Uhhhh please tell me you didnt buy your fish from Walmart..


I didn't.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Increase the temp.I am glad you found some meds.My walmart has Quick cure,which is a very good medication.Walmart should have adjustible heaters for under twenty bucks.


----------

